# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Un boulet, ca tourne...normal quoi

## Gana

Record battu pour ce type qui tourne dans un photomaton depuis 16 ans. A un rythme de 2 photos par jour, pendant 16 ans à 5 euros la photo ça fait…trop..

Voir la news (0 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Kayato

Record battu pour ce type qui tourne dans un photomaton depuis 16 ans. A un rythme de 2 photos par jour, pendant 16 ans à 5 euros la photo ça fait…trop..

Voir la news

----------


## -Cornelius-

On voit aussi apparaitre la terreur des hommes, la calvitie ...   ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh ouais....
L'idée de rubrique est sympa, faudrait pas non plus que ça se transforme en Youtube du pauvre.
Surtout qu'il y a déjà une tripotée de vidéos de ce genre sur le forum.

----------


## Nono

> On voit aussi apparaitre la terreur des hommes, la calvitie ...


boarf. C'est pas comme si ce qui nous sauve c'est d'être beau.

----------


## ELOdry

Le plus fou, c'est qu'il a réussi à garder le même regard de poisson mort pendant 16 ans.

----------


## grotougne

J'ai cru à l'annonce d'un nouveau film d'Uwe Boll en lisant le titre de news...

----------


## Gregouze

> On voit aussi apparaitre la terreur des hommes, la calvitie ...


Avec ou sans calvitie, l'important c'est d'avoir la classe  :B): 

:george:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ouais ! Le retour de Gana !

Par contre, je ne trouve plus les légendaires fotes daurttaugraffe...  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Euh ouais....
> L'idée de rubrique est sympa, faudrait pas non plus que ça se transforme en Youtube du pauvre.
> Surtout qu'il y a déjà une tripotée de vidéos de ce genre sur le forum.


On traite ce genre de réclamation à noreply@canardpc.com.

----------


## Rom1

> On traite ce genre de réclamation à noreply@canardpc.com.


Ca fonctionne pour les dons aussi?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On traite ce genre de réclamation à noreply@canardpc.com.



Fayke, y'a pas d'employés chez vous qui s'appelle No Reply.

----------


## KiwiX

> Record battu pour ce type qui tourne dans un photomaton depuis 16 ans. A un rythme de 2 photos par jour, pendant 16 ans à 5 euros la photo ça fait…trop..
> 
> Voir la news


Mais genre, tu reviens sans un petit "Eh ouais, me revoilà bandes de cons". Ou plutôt "Hé ouai, me revouala (eu commen ca s'ecris ?) bande de con hahaha lolz".

 :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tiens à partir de quarante berges il a arrêté d'attendre d'avoir 15 kilos de tifs pour se faire la boule à zéro.

Sinon Gana a à lui seul deux mugs dédicacés par Couly donc c'était un peu couru qu'il revienne.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est deux dessins sur un même mug.

----------


## warzak

16 ans a resté assis sur une chaise a tourner sur lui même !

Faut aimé les fauteuils de bureau comme même !

----------


## zabuza

> On traite ce genre de réclamation à noreply@canardpc.com.


Est-ce que ça marche pour s'abonner ?

----------


## Sao

> 16 ans a rest*er* assis sur une chaise a tourner sur lui même !
> 
> Faut aim*er* les fauteuils de bureau *quand* même !


Mais de rien.

----------


## sissi

Le lien vers la news est foireux.

----------


## Ash_Crow

C'est pareil sur toutes les news. Celui qui a changé l'adresse a oublié de virer le "l" de canardplus quand il a changé l'url... du coup ça donne "canardplc.com".

----------


## pseudoridicule

La question que je me pose après avoir vu ça est : combien de temps lui a-t-il fallu pour scanner toutes ces putains de photos???

----------


## zabuza

> La question que je me pose après avoir vu ça est : combien de temps lui a-t-il fallu pour scanner toutes ces putains de photos???


Le numérique ;o)

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Ça doit être ultra chiant de monter tout ça, parce que ça doit faire une tétra chié de photo...
Par contre le numérique, y'a 16 ans, il devait être grave à la pointe de la technologie...

----------


## TheToune

> Le numérique ;o)


Il a y 16 ans ????

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Il a y 16 ans ????


Comme je sens que TheToune est dans l'angoisse la plus totale en l'absence de réponse, je me lance:

ça fait 16 ans que le mec fait des photos dans un photomaton, et y'a 16 ans c'était pas super courant ni le scanner numérique ni le photomaton qui te sors un cd avec tes photos dessus.

Donc il a du passer du temps a les scanner, ouais.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sauf s'il a bidouillé tout ça l'an dernier bien sûr  ::): .

----------


## Regal

le même photomaton est resté en place au même endroit pendant 16 ans?

----------


## Original'Trouduc

> le même photomaton est resté en place au même endroit pendant 16 ans?


Oui, parce que ce n'est pas un photomaton...

----------

